# No Vet's Stamp on the Pet Passport



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just as we were finishing having our dog and his passport sorted out successfully on Sunday morning in the Eurotunnel Pet Passport Control Office a couple with their two dogs were having the dogs passports examined.

Officer - "The Vet has not stamped the passport. When did you visit the Vet?"

Man – "Wednesday”

Wife - “No, Thursday – no, I mean Friday”

The Passport Officers turned to a colleague and spoke quickly in French.

At that point we had to leave as others were coming in, about half a dozen dogs and owners were milling around, and we didn't find out what happened next.

So, if you were the ones who hadn't got the correctly stamped documents could you tell us what happened next – did they allow the dogs through or did you have to go and get the dogs seen again by a Vet?

And which Vet made a b*lls up of such a simple procedure?

You arrived at the office in a Swift Kon-tiki MH at around 10am French time.

This post isn't intended to embarrass you or poke fun but just to see what action the officials took and which Vet to avoid in future.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well in all fairness it is the owners responsibility to check the details are correct

I always leave the vet receipt in as well

Perhaps they were new to the procedure, 

Ive never had a vet fail to sign/stamp the passport but I have had them fail to initial a correction which could be important if you are on a tight deadline crossing

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

aldra said:


> Well in all fairness it is the owners responsibility to check the details are correct
> 
> I always leave the vet receipt in as well
> 
> ...


As I have always said here when you go to the vet check ,check and check again the entries they have made before it is too late.
If you get away with an intialled correction I would say you are lucky.
A french vet told me that he had initialled a correction to the time of treatment on a customers passport and this was rejected by Eurotunnel. He apparently should have put a line through the entry and written it down again. Pedantic or what? but they are only following the DEFRA and EU rules.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The time it occurred on ours was not a problem as the original time fit the timescale of our crossing anyway, but it was picked up by Brittany ferries so I always check now,

A lot easier now with the 5 day slot but it may well be worth double checking as you could be a long way away from the vet that made the mistake 8O 

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Goodness yes,

I have seen 1 bad tempered argument in the pet control office over the exact same issue, and I thought "I'm not going there".

Always check after you have been to the vet. I go through the passport before we are even out of the door! Its strange that after a long break you lose track of days and dates!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just as we were finishing having our dog and his passport sorted out successfully on Sunday morning in the Eurotunnel Pet Passport Control Office a couple with their two dogs were having the dogs passports examined.
> 
> Officer - "The Vet has not stamped the passport. When did you visit the Vet?"
> 
> ...


You will not be allowed through unless the PP is correctly stamped.

We had a prob with our Vet in Austria stamping with the wrong date

Despite him phoning and faxing the PP office in Calais we were refused clearance.

We had to go to a Vet in Calais pay another Euro30 for the French Vet to OK the PP

The Vets waiting room was full of angry dog owners who were not allowed to travel to the UK

The word Jobsworth comes into play


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wupert said:


> The word Jobsworth comes into play


Why?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The rules are very clear and unambiguous so if the check made at the tunnel fails, you have only yourself to blame!
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

alhod said:


> The rules are very clear and unambiguous so if the check made at the tunnel fails, you have only yourself to blame!
> Alan


Quite.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our vet in France always goes through the pages of the passport with us to show that it is filled in correctly. Even so I still check it again before we drive out of the car park.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Same here. Two minutes to save possible chaos!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Jobsworth? 

If the dog's passport is not correctly stamped and dated, and you haven't bothered to check the details, then the Defra /Customs rules have not been adhered to.

If YOUR passport was not in order you would be refused exit/entry to the UK – try telling the Customs Officials they are 'jobs-worthy' and see where that gets you!

There must be a load of British citizens who are lackadaisical about complying with the Pet Passport scheme if the waiting room of a Calais Vet was full of angry dog owners who were not allowed to travel to the UK.

And if they have to pay twice for the treatment I bet it gets them to check, and double check, next time.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

